# Word of the Day:  Fossa



## Ruthanne

Fossa is a cat-like mammal that lives in Madagascar. Its classification has been controversial because physically it resembles a cat, while other traits suggest relation to viverrids. Genetic research has shown that they are actually their own separate species.


----------



## Ruthanne

Here is a photo of a Fossa:


----------



## peramangkelder

Are the Fossa an endangered or threatened species?


----------



## Ruthanne

peramangkelder said:


> Are the Fossa an endangered or threatened species?


I don't know I didn't look that up but you can do a Google search on that if you'd like.


----------



## peramangkelder

@Ruthanne I looked it up and the Fossa population is decreasing and they are listed as 'vulnerable'


----------



## Ruthanne

peramangkelder said:


> @Ruthanne I looked it up and the Fossa population is decreasing and they are listed as 'vulnerable'


Someone is probably hunting them, unfortunately


----------



## Ruthanne

It has been questioned if the Fossa have a relation to viverrids.  *Viverrid*, (family Viverridae), any of 35 species of small Old World mammals including civets, genets, and linsangs. Viverrids are among the most poorly known carnivores. They are rarely encountered, being small and secretive inhabitants of forests and dense vegetation. In addition, many species live only on islands or in small areas.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a photo of a Fossa:
> 
> View attachment 130007


So beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Marg

The Fossa has such otter-like characterises.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> The Fossa has such otter-like characterises.


Yes, it's quite exquisite!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, it's quite exquisite!


I would love to be able to pet one, because the fur looks so soft.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> I would love to be able to pet one, because the fur looks so soft.


Same here but I hope it wouldn't bite me!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Same here but I hope it wouldn't bite me!


I'd put a good word in for you. LOL!

I'd whisper a few sweet-nothings into his ear.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> I'd put a good word in for you. LOL!
> 
> I'd whisper a few sweet-nothings into his ear.


Thank you I appreciate that.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you I appreciate that.


Anything for you, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Anything for you, Ruthanne.


Awwwwwe.....so sweet of you..


----------



## debodun

I first though by_* fossa*_ you meany a bone formation which is a shallow depression in a bone surface.


----------



## Chet

It looks like it was made from leftover parts of other animals.


----------

